# Importation of Sharp LCD panels may be banned.



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Yet another case of LCD patent disputes that could result in a significant change to the LCD marketplace in the US. I would guess this will get stayed by the appeals court just like the on-going Vizio / Funai dispute.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-brf-sharptv-ban25-2009jun25,0,7476927.story


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, I am about to buy a Sharp for the kids playroom.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 52" Sharp and love it. It will be interesting to see what happens with this though as it will drive down competition in the market place and right now that's not a good thing.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I have a 52" Sharp and love it. It will be interesting to see what happens with this though as it will drive down competition in the market place and right now that's not a good thing.


I agree! Sharps and Samsungs are at a decent price point in comparison with say Sony, for sheer value. I love the 46" Sharp I already have which (Early 1080i with 1920 x 1080 x 3 pixels) even in a well lit up room, does very well. This is why the kid's playroom was going to get one to replace a failing Sony Trinitron XBR 35" CRT. Right now I can get the current 46" 1080p from Bestbuy for just over a grand. We've been updating the kid's playroom in the process and have been waiting for all the furniture to come in before purchasing, but seeing this has prompted me to get this done today.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

smiddy said:


> I agree! Sharps and Samsungs are at a decent price point in comparison with say Sony, for sheer value. I love the 46" Sharp I already have which (Early 1080i with 1920 x 1080 x 3 pixels) even in a well lit up room, does very well. This is why the kid's playroom was going to get one to replace a failing Sony Trinitron XBR 35" CRT. Right now I can get the current 46" 1080p from Bestbuy for just over a grand. We've been updating the kid's playroom in the process and have been waiting for all the furniture to come in before purchasing, but seeing this has prompted me to get this done today.


Not sure if you have a coscto near you or if you're a member there but I got my 52" there for 1199 it's 1080p/60 but was still a great price for that size.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Not sure if you have a coscto near you or if you're a member there but I got my 52" there for 1199 it's 1080p/60 but was still a great price for that size.


Yeah, we do, but we were also looking at Bestbuy's recycling too, to take the old set away. We are getting it delivered this coming week and they will be taking the old very heavy set with them when they leave.  The 46" is 120 Hz too...it will do 1080p/24 which is a must with DirecTV HD boxes, if you want 1080p video. So for $1,097.99 I get the TV delivered and installed and they are taking the old POS with them. The 46" is also comperable to the 35" in hieght and width of a 480i/p 4:3 screen, but more to the sides for the 16:9 screen. Now I can't wait to play the Wii on it.


----------

